# Kitchen Countertops



## g147m (May 14, 2007)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on what to do for my countertops.  I just moved into a one bedroom condo foreclosure that needed a good updating.  We have replaced all the flooring and done some aesthetic work to it, and now the only thing left are the hideous blue laminate countertops.  I would love to do granite, but there is no way I can afford $40 dollars a square foot.  

Does anyone have any experience with granite tiles?  How much would it cost to do about 50 square feet of counterspace if we tile ourselves.

Any other suggestions that would look nice and still inexpensive?  I would rather not use laminate, but pretty much everthing else is fair game. 

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (May 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum g147m:
The counter-tops you have are not conducive to tile over because of the roll on the front and the rolled backsplash.
I would remove them, replace them with 3/4" AC plywood, screw down 1/4" cementious board and tle that surface; use a decorative ceramic tile backsplash from the tops to the bottom of the wall cabinets.
I think you can find the granite tile for $3 to $5 sf. and the ceramic back should be considerably less. I know, it sounds like a lot of work but it will be worth it when compared with the full granite top.
Glenn


----------



## MattCoops (May 22, 2007)

Well first, if you can get granite slab for $40 a square foot, then buy it.
It starts at $50 here.

You can save some money by installing granite tile.
Remove existing formica. Install 3/4" plywood. Install 1/4" DensShield water-resistant backerboard over a bed of troweled thinset and screw to manufacturers specifications. Then tile.


----------



## pebblez (Oct 8, 2007)

slate and quartz are sometimes a less expensive alternative granite

also you can always use tile instead of slab to save a few bucks


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm with Glenn on this one even though I don't know what " AC PLYWOOD" is.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 8, 2007)

OOPS! Sorry I didn't explain myself. AC plywood is a mill grade that means the surface of the plywood has no imperfections or filled knotholes in it, while the back and the inner plies can have solid knots in them and loose knots will be cut out and filled. It may have 6 to 9 plies, depending on which mill it is from.
Glenn


----------



## travelover (Oct 8, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> OOPS! Sorry I didn't explain myself. AC plywood is a mill grade that means the surface of the plywood has no imperfections or filled knotholes in it, while the back and the inner plies can have solid knots in them and loose knots will be cut out and filled. It may have 6 to 9 plies, depending on which mill it is from.
> Glenn



Yea, it is a designation for the surface finish quality 

A=good, C = not so good. You use CD on roofs.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 8, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> OOPS! Sorry I didn't explain myself. AC plywood is a mill grade that means the surface of the plywood has no imperfections or filled knotholes in it, while the back and the inner plies can have solid knots in them and loose knots will be cut out and filled. It may have 6 to 9 plies, depending on which mill it is from.
> Glenn


 Got it, thanks (thats what I get for living in a small town)  Then again it might be what we call select up here.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 5, 2007)

Alot of folks can (or learn) install the granite tile countertops but end up with a very funky looking front edge when trying to finish it off with the granite tile cut down to size. Save yourself some grief and install a nice wood band board trim on front edge. Oak . Maple, etc looks great and will have a nice finished look to it!


----------



## SRAHouston (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello all. I am working with a contractor to renovate our entire kitchen.  We wanted 36" counters only to find the new cabinets are 3/4" to tall.  Our contractor is suggesting instead of a 3/4" plywood underlayment for the 2cm granite countertop, he would install wood strips (like bed slats) that would support the granite flush with the cabinet box and adjust the front of the drawers to give us adequate space.  I can't find any info about this slat type of support for granite.  Can anyone help?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 4, 2014)

Pull the lower boxes and cut 3/4 off the bottom.
He could likely make slats work but will he have trouble with the drawfronts running into the granite?


----------



## SRAHouston (Nov 4, 2014)

We were concerned about the recessed toe kick area.  This would go from 3 1/2 to 2 3/4.  As the drawers and doors are not yet made, he says he can make them look ok...  I am concerned about the structural support the slats would provide.  Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Nov 4, 2014)

Instead ove building structure for slats to sit on, he can cut slots in the gables so the slats still sit on top of the cupboard. Or pretty much cut the top down by 3/4 and put the plywood on it.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 5, 2014)

SRAHouston said:


> Hello all. I am working with a contractor to renovate our entire kitchen. We wanted 36" counters only to find the new cabinets are 3/4" to tall. Our contractor is suggesting instead of a 3/4" plywood underlayment for the 2cm granite countertop, he would install wood strips (like bed slats) that would support the granite flush with the cabinet box and adjust the front of the drawers to give us adequate space. I can't find any info about this slat type of support for granite. Can anyone help?


 

I dont see why that wouldnt work. As long as he has a plan on how to attach them and hide the fasteners.


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm just curious...are you using granite tiles or slab?


----------

